# Hack for Epson Printer Drivers



## andrewmontague (Nov 23, 2001)

Macfixit has a link to this article
http://www.xdck.com/ss2500.html which describes how to hack a driver for various Epson printers including the Stylus Color 1160 (A3+), Stylus Color 670, Stylus Color 875DCS and Stylus Photo 750.

I've not been able to get my Stylus Photo 750 working. Anyone else have any luck?

Andrew Montague
www.draiochtweb.com


----------



## andrewmontague (Nov 24, 2001)

At my first attempt I couldn't get the printer recognised in the print centre, but then I changed the names of any file within the new "SP750.plugin" package that contained SC760 to SP750. 

Now my Stylus 750 shows up in the print centre. However, when I try to print from any OS X app, the apps always crash.

Anyone any ideas?

Andrew Montague
www.draiochtweb.com


----------

